# too early for this problem



## Francisc (Apr 24, 2017)

Great.... I bought my brand new 2nd gen cruze this March and I felt my steering wheel lately had a clunking, clicking noise. So took it to the dealer and got a call back they need to replace the rack and pinion. I think this is way too early to go bad at 15.000 miles ! Very disappointed.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I've got loss of heat from all sources heater related and funky acting daylights. 2 months and 1600 miles. 

A couple have posted about loss of piston. 1 went at 7k miles, the other made it to 28k. 

Crap happens. To us lucky few.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

First we've heard of steering rack replacement on a Gen 2. 

It wasn't uncommon in the early years of Gen 1, as it would "stick" when driving in a straight line.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Steering rack stuff is an extremely common issue throughout a lot of gm cars/trucks honestly, so not surprised to hear of one going bad. It's good it went bad early to be replaced under B2B warranty.


----------



## Francisc (Apr 24, 2017)

Well I got my car back , clunk noise fixed after they replaced the rack and pinion but I rode to work and I noticed when I’m driving straight the steering wheel is off center like 5-10 degrees to the right. I will call them in the morning to fix it. I hope something easy to adjust.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would insist that the steering wheel not be removed and that the front end alignment be redone.


----------



## Francisc (Apr 24, 2017)

it was redone but now its off center again to the left...its going back again for the third time and I will tell them don't call me till the steering dead center. its ridiculous.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> First we've heard of steering rack replacement on a Gen 2.
> 
> It wasn't uncommon in the early years of Gen 1, as it would "stick" when driving in a straight line.


was there actual replacements in gen1?

mine was fixed with software


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

boraz said:


> was there actual replacements in gen1?
> 
> mine was fixed with software


Yep, 2011-2012. My 12's was replaced, then software updated.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Francisc said:


> it was redone but now its off center again to the left...its going back again for the third time and I will tell them don't call me till the steering dead center. its ridiculous.


There's a steering angle sensor on electric power steering systems that needs to be reset when an alignment is done. The dealer tech/alignment tech SHOULD know this, but I've received mine back with the wheel crooked too...


----------

